# Pet Insurance Recomendations



## Sloth (Mar 20, 2016)

Greetings, I am a new member to this site and looking for a little insight/advice on pet insurance. 

I live in NE Florida Incase that matters) and picking up a 8 week old Chocolate Lab next week and have been reviewing at all the insurance options on the internet. I have a couple questions:

1) Most of the insurance clauses contain language that working dogs are not covered. How do the insurance companies view dogs that are raised to compete in field test/trials etc. Are they covered or not covered by this clause?

2) Do you pay the $35-$70 a month or just set that amount to the side for future emergency situations?

3) Is it worth getting the insurance for the first 12-24 months just to get the pup into adult hood when you feel better that the pup won't be eating and/or swallowing everything it gets his mouth on? 

Any other advice I should be considering are also be welcome!

Thanks in advance,

Sloth


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been real pleased with Embrace. I have a $1000 per year (my choice) deductible, and a $15,000 per year maximum payout (also my choice). I just wanted catastrophic event insurance. They don't exclude working dogs. My premium used to be $12 a month, but when he turned 7 it went up to $15 a month. They also cover acupuncture, hydrotherapy and chiropractic, as long as they are done by a licensed veterinarian.
Regarding just the first 12-24 months, I would disagree. All of my dogs have cost the most after about 10 years old, and good luck getting affordable insurance if you wait until then.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

I have Petplan. Haven't needed it yet. 200 deductible, 14,000/yr maximum, I think I pay about 20/month. Same as Barb, I just wanted something for catastrophic events.


----------



## Sloth (Mar 20, 2016)

Barb and Claire, thank you both for your replies. I too am mainly concerned with catastrophic events and not having to pay with one of my arms or legs to take care of the injuries. I will look into both of those options mentioned above. 

Thanks again


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

I have been with Healthy Paws for 6-8 years now and never had any problems. I have been amazed at what all they will pay for, especially with my old dog. For my old dog (12.5) her Gold Package is $65 a month with a $250 deductible. They have been paying on her adequine (sp?) injections for years and everything else from a pulled toe nail to a ACL and ACL rehab. My younger dog is 4 and his Gold Package cost $47 a month with a $250 deductible. The good thing about HP is before you meet your deductible they will take anything you pay towards your $250 like office visits etc, etc. They will also process your claim and have you a check in the mail in just a few days. Just like you and others, I only wanted it for big problems that can happen, and it has paid for it's self I can assure you of that.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've used Pet Plan for several years and have been satisfied with the response to my claims. There are several long threads about pet insurance with great info, if you will do a search.

Buck


----------



## reneeamassey (Mar 31, 2016)

I use Pet Plan. I never had a problem with them and pay $ 25 a month. They cover everything including cancer.
The only thing they don't cover is reproductive problems


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Healthy Paws gets my vote!! Super happy with them


----------



## 308ruger (Apr 8, 2016)

hotel4dogs said:


> I've been real pleased with Embrace. I have a $1000 per year (my choice) deductible, and a $15,000 per year maximum payout (also my choice). I just wanted catastrophic event insurance. They don't exclude working dogs. My premium used to be $12 a month, but when he turned 7 it went up to $15 a month. They also cover acupuncture, hydrotherapy and chiropractic, as long as they are done by a licensed veterinarian.
> Regarding just the first 12-24 months, I would disagree. All of my dogs have cost the most after about 10 years old, and good luck getting affordable insurance if you wait until then.


did you do the annual wellness limit as well? Did you find it worth while?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I didn't do any wellness coverage.


----------



## BHMB02 (Jun 1, 2012)

Healthy Paws for my two labs. $250 deductible then they cover 90 percent of every thing. I like the fact It can be used anyplace. If needed I can take the dogs to the university of mn emergency vet and hp will cover the cost. U of m is expensive but one of the best k9 hospitals in the world.


----------



## luckycharms (May 14, 2016)

Pet Plan is a good one and quite cheap. Otherwise I have friends with Embrace and they are good too.


----------

